# Domain Setup-URGENT!!!



## furqanbhai (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,

Guys, I have a windows 2003 enterprise edition to install and make it a domain for 45-50 computers. It would be of great help if anyone would just tell me all the steps right from installing till setting up all the pc's and a laptop in the domain and also to apply group policy within it to apply some restrictions... *Please Someone, step by step... please!!!* Please also tell me what all devices and other softwares will I need...


----------



## parvez9988 (Sep 19, 2008)

u need to install active directory and dns to configure domain. dns will be configured auto if u want not to install manually.and u r ip address should be static before u install all this stuff .dns can be installed on the other win2003 server also if u want to .and also u can configure dhcp also if u want to it depends on u .i think it will be help full.

http://www.petri.co.il/how_to_install_active_directory_on_windows_2003.htm


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

truth told, there's nothing urgent about setting up a domain (unless it's for homework, that is..... ). It takes time and planning, and with 50 pc's on there, you are going to want to implement a sus server, a perimeter network, firewalls, etc..........

In short, sit down and draw up a diagram first about how you are going to protect the machines and servers. GPO's will also need to be thought out and written down, as you'd be surprised at the ramifications that can occur if you set it at the top of a container meaning to apply it to a lower container.

I remember one of these one my network architecture exam.....


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I agree. There is no such thing as a CookBook to setting up a domain. General Guidelines are good to know but there isn't anything that is going to say do this then do this.


----------

